# Colpermin - Can you feel the cool mint burning?



## 16032 (Sep 7, 2005)

I've been taking Colpermin for two days now to try and ease my stomach of wind and bloatedness. I have found that since taking them I have been getting FAR more wind than I used to, my lower stomach is quite bubbly and I have a wierd "cool burning" sensation in my belly. It's not in my stomach (were I feel hungry) it's low down by my belly button. I haven't taking a Capsule for about 5-6 hours now and yet I can still feel the burning sensation. It's not a pain, and it's not majorly uncomfortable, but it is unpleasant.I suffer from anxiety and am currently on Citalopram for it.Am I feeling the Colpermin in my bowel or is this just another side effect of my anxiety (which is the whole cause of my IBS in the first place).


----------



## 13488 (Dec 26, 2005)

I am about to start taking this so I will let you know if I feel the same side effects


----------



## 13488 (Dec 26, 2005)

Been taking these 2 days now and can't say i feel any burning in my stomach.I don't know if thye are helping or not though. Still need more time to check it out.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

I asked J if he has experienced anything like this with coplermin (hes been on them for a few months) and he says so far.. so good..


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Colpermin is a very potent mint.My ass become in fire with it when i took it.However it seems to help.I taugth it was discontinued.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

im not sure about canada but i know that J still gets it


----------

